# Crew 10/15 Trinity Bay



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ahoy!!

I am looking for 2 more for Saturday 10/15 in Trinity Bay.
$125 a person. We split the bait and the fish

Ride The Wave


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

$125? That sounds like a trip with a fishing guide more like.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you a guide?


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes Sir!!! But this is not a guided trip and this is waaay less than my guided prices. Everybody can not afford guide prices. When I have cancellations, like this Saturday, I just offer a cheaper rate and invite some guys out.


----------

